# cuse4bsd - link_elf: symbol KPTmap undefined



## godfrank (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello folks!
I've spent most of the day trying to get a webcam and the motion port working.

I know that I need cuse4bsd and webcamd to use my webcam, but I cannot load the cuse4bsd kernel module as I get the following error if I boot with cuse4bsd_load="YES" and/or kldload cuse4bsd:


```
# kldload cuse4bsd
kldload: can't load cuse4bsd: No such file or directory

# dmesg | grep cuse4bsd
KLD file cuse4bsd.ko - could not finalize loading

# dmesg | tail -n 1
link_elf: symbol KPTmap undefined

# ls /boot/modules/cuse4bsd.ko 
/boot/modules/cuse4bsd.ko

# grep cuse4bsd /boot/loader.conf
cuse4bsd_load="YES"
```


I absolutely have no idea of what to do now. I need help, guys and gals...! The only related information found on Google was people who had the same error but for the nvidia driver port. FYI, the webcam is on a server without X11.

Where can I get that KPTmap symbol!?

Thank you for your time!
Frank


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2010)

How did you install cuse4bsd? Using a package or the port?


----------



## godfrank (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello!
I installed it from the latest version in the ports tree at the moment.

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok. At that time was your kernel source in sync with the running kernel?


----------



## godfrank (Aug 27, 2010)

No. Very good point.

The latest version of the port was on 02 Aug 2010 09:16:58


```
FreeBSD X 8.0-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p4 #0: Thu Jul 15 20:16:51 EDT 2010     root@X:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

I did a csup on the src for RELENG_8_0 and I still have the same error when I kldload.

Is there something I may be missing?

Thank you!
Frank


----------



## Zhwazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Did you rebuild the kernel module after you synced? The kernel module builds against whatever source is there when it builds. You probably need to rebuild and reinstall the module now that the system source is synchronized.


----------



## godfrank (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't know how I ended up where I was but after a csup and kernel (8.0 to 8.1), world and userland recompilation, I can now load cuse4bsd.


----------

